# Slowly Recovering



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

It feels odd to even be writing the word "recovering" as for a while I never thought I would be. However the past few months I have been feeling strangely better. I no longer have the crippling anxiety and existential thoughts. I still feel detached and can have some pretty severe days, but they come and go. My DR is still present, but its more of an annoyance now than anything. I've cut down on my drinking to only weekends now, which is a huge step for me, and I think helped immensely in feeling better. finally found a job that isn't too intense mentally and allows me to be involved physically to reconnect with my senses ($15 an hour makes it extra worth it  ) .

Not sure who still comes on here, but I hope past and present members are feeling better.

Peace,

Deeza


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2015)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BOIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

Keep up. And remember, you will have maaaaany setbacks, that sometimes you will think that you got to square one and you are more special than others and you will not recover. Just DON'T get sad about the bad days, and yeah boy, they are fucking bad. Sometimes they are even worse than your overall DP, but they PASS! And when they pass you are with 2 steps forward and you will feel MORE connected. Keep the good work, and don't react to your feelings, let them flow, bad or good, doesn't matter.


----------

